# Any old school Cerwin Vega guys in here? Found a pair from 1977...



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Found these on the side of the road over the weekend and just couldn't leave them there 

Inspection stamp on the back says July 8 1977.

I can't find any model numbers on them unless "25" is it.

At first I didn't think the woofers were original since they didn't have the standard red foam & logo dust cap but the markings on the back appear to match the ones on the tweeters so I'm assuming they're original!

Need to be refoamed and missing the grilles but otherwise not bad.

Did I find anything good? Worth refoaming or just put em back where I found em?


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

if you need big box speakers and they don't show serious issues with spider deformation, you could refoam these and jam for several years to come.

if you wanted to put a few dollars into these, you could add a small midrange and a coil on the woofer, and it'd sound pretty good.

think of 'em as project speakers you didn't have to buy the wood to build, the drivers to match, or the crossover to figure out, and then spend the 15 bucks for a set of new foams and glue.

or catch and release, you fish on the side of the road sometimes you find a keeper and sometimes it's nothing worth taking back to the shop.


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, I'm in no need of speakers at the moment. I know some of this older stuff is collectible but I have no idea if these are something anyone would care about!

They'll go in the project pile long with my other speakers needing refoaming that I just haven't gotten to yet haha


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

aaron7 said:


> Well, I'm in no need of speakers at the moment. I know some of this older stuff is collectible but I have no idea if these are something anyone would care about!
> 
> They'll go in the project pile long with my other speakers needing refoaming that I just haven't gotten to yet haha


better there than in someone else's project pile.

better there, than in the rain.

better in the rain, than in the ditch.


better in the ditch, than on fire.


:laugh:


----------

